# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.2.0, The first..The best, P6 HiSilicon Full Supported

## mohamed73

*<<zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.7.2.0, The first...The best, P6 HiSilicon Full Supported>>*   *Hello everyone,*  *We  are proud to introduce you; one of the most significantly changes in  the ZZ-Team history. Since January 2012, we have been continuously  presenting without hesitate one of the most advanced and wanted  solutions never seen before.*   *Today,  we are presenting along with this update a reduction in Official zZ-key  Price and radical change in the zZ-Key Huawei GSMCredits policy 
On the one hand, zZ-Key is cheaper and with more features than ever. You can order now with a considerable reduction price.
On the other hand, each feature related to Huawei Android GSM via Adb is free of credits now.*  *Cheaper, more powerful, more features, more advanced….
WORLD’s FIRST Huawei HiSilicon Full Features (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) - NO ROOT REQUIRED     *What's New:*
-------------------------- *Huawei Ascend Mate* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Ascend P6-U00* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Ascend P6-U06* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei EDGE-U00* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei G615* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei HN3-U00* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei HN3-U01* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Honor2* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei Honor3* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei MT1-U06* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT* *Huawei U9508* (*Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair*) *W1sT*
--------------------------  
* Hisilicon Mode Method
This method is based on some special code including ZZ key software.  When you type * # * # 2846579 # * # * Project Menu-> background  setting-> USB ports setting-> USB ports Setting-> Manufacturer  Mode phone automatically switch the port.  
* For IMEI damaged, unknown baseband please check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change   IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective   of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,   changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own   responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this   software.*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ** Update dongle is Required*  
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT
1- @pepoxxx -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @Moh3en.pc -> 10 FREE Credits
3- @J3soft -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @.:MASRSYSTEM:. -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @yaro_rguez -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

